# best suspension for street/track?



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I searched around and couldn't find a good answer, and since the NPM articles are way out of date it doesn't really help. I'm looking for a good adjustable system for both daily driving and a little track use. I was thinkin i'd go with AGX struts/shocks, and eibach springs. But would i be better off with coilover?


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

way better off with a coilover, especially on something used for double duty. Look into Megan Racing, KTS, Silkroad (not as budget) and powertrix for higher quality budget coilovers.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> way better off with a coilover, especially on something used for double duty. Look into Megan Racing, KTS, Silkroad (not as budget) and powertrix for higher quality budget coilovers.


Aww, see, it's not that hard to post constructive feedback . Seriously though, any reccamendations for ajustable ones among that group?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

So wait, what's wrong with AGX and springs? Coilovers are like 1k Struts and springs are like $400.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> So wait, what's wrong with AGX and springs? Coilovers are like 1k Struts and springs are like $400.


Where are you finding struts and springs for $400?!?!


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Sorry, it was $600 , but that's not the point, why is that so bad?


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

i mean the Zeal suspension NPM used on their 240sx project costs about 2k. That's alot of money in my book.


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> Sorry, it was $600 , but that's not the point, why is that so bad?


Wow, that's a great deal. I chose Tein S-Techs because (IIRC) the spring rates were a little higher than the Eibachs.

There's nothing wrong with that setup. Great for streetability, OK for track. Tein Basic (non-damping adjustable) coilovers start are $890, which puts them almost in range with most other "low-end" coilovers. I wanted to pick some of these up for my E36 M3 daily driver, but they were backordered like hell, so I stepped up to the Tein SS. Now I'm going to have to autocross and track it to get my money's worth, though.

My advice would be to go with the combo you posted above, to see how you like it. A friend of mine roadraces his car with that combo and says it does OK, but will step up to coilovers next time he upgrades because the height adjustability in conjunction with (most of the time) more flexible bump/rebound adjustability gives a great advantage for suspension tuning over the AGX/Eibach setup, at the cost of greatly increased price.

The main thing I've missed with my AGX/S-Tech combo on my 240 is height adjustability...my trackbish is so gutted it sits high like a frickin rally car.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

2Fass240us said:


> Wow, that's a great deal. I chose Tein S-Techs because (IIRC) the spring rates were a little higher than the Eibachs.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with that setup. Great for streetability, OK for track. Tein Basic (non-damping adjustable) coilovers start are $890, which puts them almost in range with most other "low-end" coilovers. I wanted to pick some of these up for my E36 M3 daily driver, but they were backordered like hell, so I stepped up to the Tein SS. Now I'm going to have to autocross and track it to get my money's worth, though.
> 
> ...


 whats the drop rate on the S-Techs?


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Realistically they are around 1.7" at least that's on my friends car.

They also would all the front end of the car to scrape under hard cornering on his vert. Granted it's a little heavier but if you intend to track it they will not be stiff enough.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Yeah, i've heard some good things about them. I just really want something that's better then stock that i can push when i need it (like last night when i spun out and got out only with a dented muffler and a flat tire due to some supreme driving). I suppose i could upgrade later if i need to. That and i only want like a 1 or 2" drop.


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

veilside180sx said:


> Realistically they are around 1.7" at least that's on my friends car.
> 
> They also would all the front end of the car to scrape under hard cornering on his vert. Granted it's a little heavier but if you intend to track it they will not be stiff enough.


 even with agxs?


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

Your springs should be setting your rates and the struts should merely be balancing them while they go through their cyclic rates. If your having to use the damping of the struts to slow the process, as opposed to keep it controlled as it goes through the motion then the struts will blow quicker. They also won't be as effective.

The KGMM or RSR Race are about the only decent springs made for these. It's still so much easier to just get lower end coilovers, with slightly lower springs. 6/4 would feel pretty decent on the street, or something in the 5/3. I know my 7/5 are decently stiff on the street.

The same vert that ran the S Techs now has Megan Coilovers and is much more pleasurable to drive. Control is much better and when they are only $850 they aren't that much more than a decent spring/shock combo. Although being an 8/6 they felt better than my 7/5 because the damping is better on the Megans.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

If you can afford KTS and Silk Road coilovers, You can afford the Kei-Office Erfolgkei Type TDII. $1400 from Bulletproof Automotive


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I'd like to keep it under $1000, what can i do for under $1000?


----------



## sunnydet90 (Sep 10, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> I'd like to keep it under $1000, what can i do for under $1000?


 ksport which from what i've heard are close to megan racing


----------



## veilside180sx (Aug 23, 2005)

I've driven both and the Megan's are a better coilover. More than likely for the money in your shoes...that's what I'd buy. If you want to go just over a grand...then KTS/SPL.


----------



## Paintball008x (May 6, 2005)

I hope this will help, I had to replace the shocks on my car (just shocks) but i wanted to do my suspension setup while i was at it, sence i am planning for coils when i have more funds. I ebayed a set of for Tokico Gas shocks/struts for, ur never gonna believe this, 270 dollars. They came in original boxes and manufact. warrenty and everything. i finished it off with a pair of lowering springs and had some money left in the budget to have my local tune shop do it for me. cost me about 600 overall, not a bad ride either. I have the shocks on tight (becaust theyre fully adjustable) and it feels almost like i have coils. just my 2 cents.


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

springs and struts do not feel like full mount coilovers...... hands down.

Listen its pay to play in this sport, if you want something that is proven and works well your going to have to pay for it. I am not a big k-sport fan they have had some issues with the fuild leaking etc etc, same with d2s. Megan seems to be your best bet under 1k. I guess it doesnt really matter though, i have money on you buy cheap springs and even cheaper struts.


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

I also don't want to spend a lot on my car. I don't want to spend $1000+ on a $4000 car.

I plan spending about $600 for RSR race springs and AGXs. :thumbup:


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

240on430 said:


> I also don't want to spend a lot on my car. I don't want to spend $1000+ on a $4000 car.


Ha. I used to have $2000 Ground Control Advance Design coilovers on a car that (while a piece of chit) cost me $2000. :thumbup:


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

you road race with them or just liked the idea of telling people you had them on astreet car?


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

BoostedSE said:


> you road race with them or just liked the idea of telling people you had them on astreet car?


Who the hell would do that? 

Plan was to autocross, then roadrace. No one gave a chit that I had them anyways, as they were (prob still are) only concerned with the Japanese stuff. My car was a piece and I sold it after getting tired of its issues, and sold the coilovers separately.


----------



## S13_marine (Feb 13, 2008)

Tein Coilovers Car Performance Parts and Coil Overs Kits Nissan 240SX

^^^^ there are some tien basic coilovers on the very bottom..... $829


----------



## S13_marine (Feb 13, 2008)

Suspension Kit

^^^^ this site also offers those famous megan racing coilovers, either in street or track trim, for $885.


----------



## pRiDeSiL80 (Feb 19, 2008)

i've never rode on them but id have to say K&W looks to be the best track coilovers hands down. majority of the fd drivers use them on their cars and they when they drift the car just sits and goes haha. 

for the street i think greddy.


----------

